# 4Easysoft multimedia suite deals are now on the hot sales



## xiaomagexin (Jan 21, 2010)

In order to bring more convenience to the users, 4Easysoft Studio has packed *Various Powerful Suite Ultimate*, now they are on the discount activity!


----------

